# PowerBook G5 maybe ready to roll



## HomunQlus (Apr 20, 2005)

I have just learned from someone who worked at Apple, that the technology department has found a way to stuff the G5 into a PowerBook. They probably do it with water cooling. However, because of the space required, there will probably only be a 17 inch PowerBook G5. The most awaited Laptop of the recent times should supposedly come out by the end of this year.

Further, I have found two interesting articles, that do confirm the time of the year.

BEWARE: This is not confirmed yet. I don't know more than you.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/01/27/apple_site_powerbook_g5/

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/01/14/apple_powerbook_g5/


----------



## Pengu (Apr 20, 2005)

> Published Friday 14th January 2005 10:59 GMT
> Published Thursday 27th January 2005 15:13 GMT



stop regurgitating old crap.


----------



## HomunQlus (Apr 20, 2005)

Pengu said:
			
		

> stop regurgitating old crap.



Just because it's old, doesn't mean it isn't right. Besides, the water-cooling thing I have heard just today from someone who came from Apple to the company I currently work for. I posted those two links just to show that Apple already aims in that direction.


----------



## Pengu (Apr 20, 2005)

The one referencing the image source was identified as being a simple pointer that gathers statistics.

the other one is discounted by the simple fact that apple have publicly said, it isn't going to happen soon. G5 towers have a LOT of cooling in them. and even then, they still get hot. Mine (as below) runs with temps simmilar to these:

```
Main Logic Board Backside:    46.0?
CPU A Die Temperature:        48.4?
Processor Card A Ambient:     49.0?
CPU B Die Temperature:        48.6?
Processor Card B Ambient:     45.8?
Drive Bay:                    26.5?
Memory Controller Heatsink:   68.2?
Graphics processor chip:      57.0?
Graphics processor case:      43.0?
```

That's all degrees C. notice the memory controller heatsink. it's often just over 70. THAT IS BLOODY HOT!

The g5 isn't the be-all and end-all of Macs.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 20, 2005)

The GPU isn't all that cool either.  Was that after you've been doing something graphics intense, or is that normal operating temps?  Just curious.


----------



## Pengu (Apr 20, 2005)

that was taken as just before i clicked "Post Quick Reply" using Temperature Montior. All i have open is iTunes, Synergy (itunes menu bar controller.- so cool), meteorologist and safari. given the graphics card, hardly intensive stuff. i don't really remember what it (GPU temp) usually sits at... 

on hot days (we just had summer here in oz) sometimes it would get un-usable because of the fan noise (no A/C)


----------



## Breber (Apr 21, 2005)

Noone really knows what Apple will release next. That is why we always get suprises from Apple.

I would love to see PowerBook G5 hits the marker soon. But first question is, will Apple really use G5 for the next upcoming PowerBook? Could it be the G4 Dual Core or even multi core? Noone is certain about this, the best to do is to stay tuned and wait.

Secondly, as we noticed that we will have to wait for a long time to see new releases of PowerBook or PowerMac. If I am not mistaken, it took Apple two years or so to put G4 processor into the PowerBook. So at best guess, it will take a resonable long period before we could really see the new PowerBook. Bear in mind that, it took Apple close to a year to release PowerBook G4 1.67Ghz upgraded from 1.5Ghz.

I could be wrong. But hope to see good news about new PowerBook soon.


Breber


----------



## fryke (Apr 21, 2005)

If you compare the iMacs, PowerMacs and PowerBooks of the past, you'll see that comparing PowerBooks to PowerMacs is the wrong thing to do. The PowerBook and the _iMac_ have followed similar processors, motherboards etc. To say the PowerMac G5 needs massive cooling and ignoring the iMac G5 at that is wrong. Yes, the iMac G5 _also_ has more space for cooling the processor than a PowerBook, but it's much nearer already.

Apple's also made it clear that they _want_ to put a G5 into a PowerBook.


----------



## MrNivit1 (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll believe it when I see it.  At this point rumors about this don't interest me anymore.  I guess I should avoid rumor threads and be surprised when it actually does show up (kind of the same idea as waiting until X-mas morning to open gifts instead of peeking beforehand and already knowing what you're getting).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 21, 2005)

Does your "friend" who works at Apple work in the department where the G5 is being developed?  I have a hard time believing that someone who has a "normal" job at Apple would have any information about a G5 PowerBook.  Most likely he heard it through someone else, who heard it from someone else, who heard it... you get the idea.  Remember the "telephone" game from pre-school?  Same principle.  By the time the information hits the second or third person, there's a good chance that the information it severely distorted or just downright incorrect.

Besides, your last two sentences say everything:


> Further, I have found two interesting articles, that *do confirm* the time of the year.
> 
> BEWARE: This is *not confirmed* yet. I don't know more than you.



Do we really need to re-hash the G5 PowerBook thing again?  Why can't we just wait for an announcement?


----------



## Qion (Apr 21, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Do we really need to re-hash the G5 PowerBook thing again?  Why can't we just wait for an announcement?



Exactly. Why can't we just be good little consumers and wait till our supplier says they are gonna give us the goods?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 21, 2005)

The reasoning that a G5 PowerBook must be around the corner because of some files with "powerbook" and "g5" in the name exist on Apple's servers is jumping to conclusions a little much, since images/references like:

apple_g2_powerbook
apple_g3_powerbook
.
.
.
apple_g6_powerbook
apple_g7_powerbook
apple_g8_powerbook

...also exist on the site.  Try it out yourself:

http://switch.atdmt.com/action/apple_g4_powerbook
http://switch.atdmt.com/action/apple_g5_powerbook
http://switch.atdmt.com/action/apple_g6_powerbook
http://switch.atdmt.com/action/apple_g100_powerbook


Hit up that link, then try replacing the 5 with an 8, a 9, a 4, a 1... whatever.  They all work.

If we take The Register's conclusion to mean that the G5 Powerbook is right around the corner because of some dumb 1x1 pixel image file, then I think I might pass on it in favor of the PowerBook G100 (it's there as well)!  Or hell, even Satan's own G666!

The "g5" doesn't signify the G5 processor -- it's simply a part of an image/link name.  And, this was all discussed and debunked shortly after those articles came out.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 21, 2005)

Hate to say it, but they have to overcome a lot of physically challenging problems in order to cool that chip and get a small laptop out of the deal. Current G5 towers use 2 or more fans for cooling because they run so fast and hot.

Don't think water's going to even cut it. It will probably boil before it keeps the temperature down. You need something with a higher boiling point like antifreeze, etc. But who wants to risk having a liquid coolant around so much delicate and EXPENSIVE circuit components?


----------



## Pengu (Apr 21, 2005)

um. g5 towers have 7 or 8 fans. not 2.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 21, 2005)

um, if you read my post I said 2 or MORE. Guess I couldn't keep any sarcastic comments at bay


----------



## Pengu (Apr 21, 2005)

i realise you said or more, but 2 or more doesn't have quite the same affect as 7 or 8. it doesn't give people a real idea of the air-flow needed to keep it cool.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 22, 2005)

oh for gods sake - there's actually only two big fans cooling the g5's - 1 each. the rest cool other components around the tower which have nothing to do with the processors,  so he was right first time, there are 2. petty crap. as is this thread.


----------



## Pengu (Apr 22, 2005)

um. did you notice this:


> Memory Controller Heatsink:   68.2



thats celcius. as in. 100 degrees = boiling. 0 = freezing. 68= frickin HOT!


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 22, 2005)

Enough About G5 Laptops.


----------



## ColinRenouf (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a question on the use of the G5 in a potential laptop....

I normally work with a mix of high end Intel machines and Unix boxes, including the IBM pSeries and JS20s - the latter of which uses the PowerPC 970 i.e. the G5. In the JS20s the 2.2GHz processor seems to run much cooler than the 3.2 GHz Pentium 4 HTs we have in similar size servers. I have a Pentium 4 HT in a Dell notebook that gets hot and has fans but is perfectly useful, and would love to use a PowerBook G5 for large memory and replace my lower end Macs. What is the problem? 

Surely Intel processors run much hotter yet we use those in notebooks. Am I missing something?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 29, 2005)

Battery life.  I'll bet the battery life, under decent load conditions, sucks on those hot P4 laptops -- they get hot, and the thermal conditions have been taken care of, but it probably only lasts a couple hours at most on battery.

While Apple's notebook battery life is nothing to write home about, slamming a G5 chip into the PowerBook and having even crappier battery life probably isn't an option for Apple.


----------



## Pengu (Apr 29, 2005)

I use a P4 3.06 (?) Ghz HP Compaq 9110 (it's a "Desktop Replacement", not a portable...) and i think it's good for two hours on battery... pretty crappy really. not bad otherwise.. 'cept the OS though 

oh. and on a different topic, for the record, Novell Linux Desktop is about as exciting as a dead pidgeon in a 747 Jet Engine.


----------



## Ripcord (Apr 30, 2005)

Qion said:
			
		

> Exactly. Why can't we just be good little consumers and wait till our supplier says they are gonna give us the goods?



Or at least some *credible* evidence to support the rumors...

BTW, I overheard on the subway the other day a guy who probably worked for the Apple Store in Cambridge saying that Apple is moving to x86 sometime this year.  Just more evidence to support what everyone's known is coming...


----------



## Pengu (Apr 30, 2005)

i heard from my neighbors best friends' wifes' sister's husband that there are little people in Steve Jobs head controlling him ala "Gold the Man" (brilliant ~60s Sci-Fi book)


----------



## H2OSX (Apr 30, 2005)

I agree w/the first part of ripcord's post. Also - we have to take into account that were dealing with apple.  They aren't gonna release a pb g5 (no matter how bad i want it *soooo bad*) untill it runs cool(temp wise), has at least a 5 hr batt life, isnt to noisy, and of course untill it looks pretty.  Thats allot of stuff to do! Well i wish them the best of luck and i hope that we have no more posts that wrongfully get my hopes up.

Mby they will use the new magnetic cooling technology that was discovered a little while ago = less power & same effects.

Peace OUt


----------

